# Leia's surprise kid!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Princess Leia decided to pull one on us that we would never see coming: Have a baby while in with the buck getting bred for June babies! Yes, she definitely got us (again). She was accidentally bred by our borrowed Boer cross buck in July and yesterday had a sweet little brown doeling! The buck she was currently penned with is our gentle Nubian buck; he was very calm with her birthing all over his pen.  No name for the little starling, but she is all things cute and pretty much as big as her week old purebred Boer half-siblings. Here are some pictures


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

Aww...so cute. Love her face. What a great surprise!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just adorable!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh, how cute!! Momma looks like my lamancha (with ears). Congrats! That's a pretty good trick!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! A little bit different from the triplet girls her momma had early this year, but the birth was easy and she's a healthy doeling 
Milk and honey- That's what Leia thought too! And this isn't the first time she's pulled it...


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Aw, I want her!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

shes a cutie!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol....what a sweet surprise!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she's gorgeous!!!! looks so snuggly. congrats!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

She is beautiful! Momma looks very satisfied with herself, too. :laugh:


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

SO adorable! Leia looks gorgeous, by the way :-D


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you all! We named her 'Whisper' because we never noticed her during the pregnancy, and she's just as quiet now.



GoatCrazy said:


> Momma looks very satisfied with herself, too. :laugh:


Oh, trust me, she's beaming knowing that she has fooled us 2 times out of 4


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how beautiful  What a lovely little girl ! Congrats 
I love the way she came about too , lol. 
You put Leia in with a buck for June babies and come back out the next day and whammo , "INSTANT BABY" :snow bounce: :slapfloor::hi5:

I wish I could do that


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Leia is gorgeous BTW  I love those colors and facial markings.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Trickyroo said:


> You put Leia in with a buck for June babies and come back out the next day and whammo , "INSTANT BABY" :snow bounce: :slapfloor::hi5:
> 
> I wish I could do that


I wish it always worked that way!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

That is GREAT Laura!! :lol: :slapfloor: :laugh: And thanks, Leia was our first baby so she's special to us. We always call her "SuperGoat" 'cause she is really big and strong, and now with her new Instant Baby powers!! Lol!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Too funny! That look on Momma says it all :lol: And baby is adorable


----------

